# Selling during XE - Ex entitlement



## niknah (19 May 2009)

I know if I buy shares during "ex entitlement" I won't be "entitled"  to anything.
But can I sell shares while they're in "ex entitlement"?

The price for SGN is 51c today, the entitlement offer is for 46c, can I sell today and buy the same amount via the offer for a profit?

Thanks.


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 May 2009)

niknah said:


> I know if I buy shares during "ex entitlement" I won't be "entitled"  to anything.
> But can I sell shares while they're in "ex entitlement"?
> 
> Yes you can.
> ...



Here ya niknah, and a click to the page for other trading status notes.
http://www.asx.com.au/research/announcements/status_notes.htm


> XE ex entitlement
> 
> XE first displays for a security from the morning of the Ex Entitlement date (generally four business days before the record date) and remains until the close of business on application's close date. Trading in securities displaying XE on ITS does not carry the right to securities in the entitlement issue. For more information refer to the description of Cum Entitlement. All orders are purged at the end of the trading day prior to the security being quoted on an XE basis.


----------



## RamonR (22 May 2009)

Might be wise to read
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15441

I recently did a similar thing with the AWC rights issue.
Just good to be aware of all side of the transaction.


----------

